# What is your reading speed?



## virtusoikingpin (Jul 3, 2011)

Go to Speed Reading Test Online and take the reading test, along with your comprehension test. Let's say the cutoff point is 8 out of 11. If you got lower, maybe lower yourself in the bracket 1 or 2, depending on how many you missed.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

149 wpm, 82% comprehension


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

475 wpm, 100% comprehension.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

500wpm, 91% comprehension.

The comprehension score is a bit skewed; I answered most of their questions on common sense alone. In an article about _reading_, what sort of answer is "buy a bigger screen" when asked what computer users want most?

Back in third grade, we had to take a similar test. My comprehension scores _sucked_, not because I didn't understand the material, but because I took the material and processed it conceptually instead of remembering details. I still do to this day. As a result of my low score, the teachers assumed I was behind most of my peers, when in reality I was ahead and reading far more complicated books than they were. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

320 WPM with 73% accuracy.

I'm curious what the speed difference is between reading different types of material, such as a novel as opposed to an article crammed with information.


----------



## LinaLove (Jul 19, 2011)

338 wpm with 100% comprehension.


----------



## shlaraki (Apr 19, 2011)

280 wpm with 100% reading comprehension.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

924 words per minute


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

483 wpm, 82% comprehension


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

375 words per minute 73% comprehension


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

198 wpm, 91% comprehension.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

479 words per minute, 82% comprehension. Though the results are probably rather skewed due to the knowledge that I was being tested.


----------



## plausible (Jan 20, 2011)

368WPM with 91% comprehension.

When I'm reading books I often read it over really quickly the first time to gather a general idea and then reread it if what I got out of the text wasn't sufficient. 
So I end up rereading books quite often and, when I do, I end up wondering why the heck that didn't happen last time I read it.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

295 wpm, 100% comprehension.

I take my time when I'm reading/eating/on the toilet/typing. I'm in no rush.


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

312 reading speed with 100% comprehension.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

503 wpm with 91% comprehension


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Why the hell do I read so slowly? :sad:


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

TheRealJay said:


> 368WPM with 91% comprehension.
> 
> When I'm reading books I often read it over really quickly the first time to gather a general idea and then reread it if what I got out of the text wasn't sufficient.
> So I end up rereading books quite often and, when I do, I end up wondering why the heck that didn't happen last time I read it.


I do that too; maybe it's an N thing to need to be able to first see the big picture in order to plug all the details in. I read things over quickly, thinking "blahblahblah whats the point whats the point..oh okay" then go back, reread, and plug the details into the basic ideas I have.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

451 with 91% Comprehension I missed one :dry: dang test


----------



## MiriUchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

224 wpm with 65% comprehension


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

1132 wpm, 100% comprehension.

Bogus test; those questions were pretty much common sense.


----------



## White River (Feb 13, 2011)

@Paragon 2921wpm, 73%. I used the same strategy before I read yours or anyone else's posts, but I guess I wasn't as good at guessing the answers :tongue:


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Psychosmurf said:


> Why the hell do I read so slowly? :sad:


Don't worry. I did worse than you.

152wpm 82% comprehension. 

I have always read slowly. I was much worse in grade school. I read faster now but my reading comprehension has gone way up.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

226 wpm, 100% comprehension

I'm a slow reader. I know this about myself. The number is actually probably higher than it should be, though. I made sure to concentrate on the passage, but usually my attention wanders.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

a sluggish 159 wpm with 91% accuracy lol.


----------



## Levitas (Sep 27, 2009)

212 wpm 82% comprehension


----------



## Exemplar (Jul 23, 2011)

Slow.... slow... slllooooooooooooow.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

702 wpm with 91% comprehension.


----------



## Ludendorff (May 30, 2011)

294wpm with 55% comprehension. I am a high school student in sophomore year, so I don't have all the experience. I was speed-reading though.

I feel so dumb, lol. Unfortunately I was stuck with a slew of really bad English teachers so maybe that's why I am so bad at it.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

427 wpm, 91% comprehension


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I stopped doing it when I noticed the numbers. Because of my dyscalculia, numbers slow me down _significantly_ and I have a hard time remembering what they signify (if I figure it out at all). It would therefore not be an accurate representation of my reading speed or my comprehension (I rarely read things with numbers).


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

English is a native language for meh


----------



## Black Hole (Jun 9, 2011)

I didn't take the test, but I read often enough that I know approximately how many pages I can read in an hour, and then I multiplied that by the average number of words on a page in a novel, and then divided that number by 60. Pretty simple math, really. My score was 458 wpm.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Test was too boring but I'm a slow reader. My sister is Godlike though. Whenever we read comics back in the days, from the same paper, I didn't even have time to look at the pictures before she changed pages. 
)


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

445 wpm with 75% comprehenstion. I don't think this was the best test.


----------



## Neosurvivalist (Aug 22, 2011)

283 wpm with 100% comprehension, which is about what I've measured myself at in the distant past reading novels.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

1,484 wpm, 82% accuracy when reading at a high-rate of speed. I did a test when reading normally and it came in at 947 _(I didn't re-take the test because I remember the answers)_.


----------



## Rosethorn (Oct 2, 2011)

274 wpm. I usually read fiction faster than facts, so if this was a novel, my results could have been a bit better. I also find it more difficult to read in english, since that's not my native language.


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

156 wpm with a 73% efficiency...
I'm such a slow reader, and I was considered one of the smartest in my class (top class as well xD).


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

1000-1100 words per minute, with 73% comprehension. I daresay I did rather well.


----------

